# Old Iron Maiden/Killers



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

how did you get into Maiden? What's the first song you ever heard?

For me it was The Clairvoyant. A bunch of guys in high school played it (very well, as I recall) a the year end concert. From then I wanted to hear more Maiden but I don't know why I didn't. Maybe I was just digging LED Zeppelin and Jimi Hendrix more... I eventually bought somewhere in time because I liked "Stranger in a strange land" but the album didn't blow me away.

I used grooveshark the other day because I wanted to listen to "Can I play with Madness", which I saw on Maiden's website a long time ago. Then I was curious to hear some earlier stuff which I'd never listened to before. So I remembered the album called "Killers" and randomly selected "Murder in the rue Morgue"...


Oh my God... Their early stuff is w*@*y** better than the recent stuff I've heard! It's so raw, and it wasn't always played with the typical Maiden "Gallopping" rythm. Man that whole album is just great, from start to finish (although I can't say I listened to the songs in order!)

Is there anybody else here who thinks their first albums were "Killer" (n o pun intended)?

How the hell (again no pun intended) does Dave Murray play that fast? doodlleodloodlldooo! I mean he was like 19 in an age where Alvin Lee and Eddie were the fastest!

cheers eh,

2N1305


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Really cliché but the first one was number of the best!
My favorite is fear of the dark!


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Killers is an amazing album. It isn't “metal” like the later albums and has slight shades of punk.

Wore this album out in grade 8 and it still holds up today.
TG


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Ti-Ron said:


> Really cliché but the first one was number of the best!
> My favorite is fear of the dark!


Me too. Number of the beast. That opened up my world to Iron Maiden


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

"Run to the Hills" was the first song I heard, in grade 8 or 9.
I way overpaid some kid in school to buy his "Number of the Beast" cassette that very moment.
got to their back catalogue immediately, and followed them (ie. bought the albums the day they came out) through "7th son of a 7th son".
lost interest a bit after that, but their recent one isn't too bad either.

"Killers" never really got as much of a listen as the others, even though there are some great songs on there, as Dickinson's vocals were a big part of the band's sound for me. But the galloping bassline that Harris gets going every now and then... oh man, that just hits you and sticks.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

Hmm.. Punk, eh? Maybe I should start listening to that! I definitely get bored of the gsallopping stuff and all the Am-F-G-Am stuff, it's used everywhere...
Man, their harmonies are so amazing, though!
but I don't want to be bashing such a great band so I'll just thank all those who replied!


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

We are obviously the same age! I stopped listening too after power slave and only had/knew the albums you listed.

In the last two years, however, I bought some "new" stuff after I was blown away seeing them live in Edmonton. 7th Sun of a 7th Son (crank Moonchilde and you will feel like you are 13 again); this was two studio albums after power slave. Even newer is 2002s Brave New World. Truly a great album and worth repeated listening.

TG







nkjanssen said:


> Iron Maiden
> Killers
> Number of the Beast
> Piece of Mind
> ...


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

2N1305 said:


> Hmm.. Punk, eh? Maybe I should start listening to that! I definitely get bored of the gsallopping stuff and all the Am-F-G-Am stuff, it's used everywhere...
> Man, their harmonies are so amazing, though!
> but I don't want to be bashing such a great band so I'll just thank all those who replied!


Yep, different singer, different drummer, different band basically. Check it out, it "is" Iron Maiden, but different . . .

It's not punk, but you will probably get what I mean once you give it a listen.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

nkjanssen said:


> Iron Maiden
> Killers
> Number of the Beast
> Piece of Mind
> ...


^^^^^ this.


----------

